# THE ONE SHOW ARE LOOKING FOR LESBIAN MUM FAMILIES - Urgent request



## missdeborahlowe (Sep 14, 2015)

The One Show are looking for three modern families to join them in filming for a short series called 'Modern Families'. The series is based in the research of Professor Susan Golombok from the University of Cambridge, who has recently published research which demonstrates:
•	Children in non-traditional families do just as well as children raised in traditional families
•	Boys are no less masculine in terms of identity and behaviour, and girls are no less feminine, when they grow up with parents of a single or the same gender
•	Fathers and mothers influence their children in similar ways
•	Children flourish in families that provide love, security and support, whatever their family structure
•	Prejudice and discrimination are bad for children, whatever their family structure
We want the films to bring these findings to life. We are currently looking for same sex, or co-parenting families who have conceived via donor egg, donor sperm or surrogacy. The most important thing is that the child can happily discuss their feelings about their modern family who are minimum age 6. Filming would take maximum one day and each film will end up being about 4.5 minutes long. If you think this sounds interesting, please do get in touch ASAP on [email protected]


----------

